

Ask HN: Which javascript charting library to use? - chrislawrence

I am having trouble finding a javascript charting library that is basic (I just need bar charts), responsive and can be styled with CSS. The closest one I have found is CanvasJS (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;canvasjs.com&#x2F;). I also like Morris, but it is not responsive.<p>Am I missing something or does this just not exist?
======
gspyrou
Raphaël—JavaScript Library [http://raphaeljs.com/](http://raphaeljs.com/)

------
MojoJolo
Try Chart.js ([http://www.chartjs.org/](http://www.chartjs.org/)). :)

------
Flavius
[http://www.amcharts.com/javascript-
charts/](http://www.amcharts.com/javascript-charts/)

------
arjitc
I use
[https://github.com/oesmith/morris.js](https://github.com/oesmith/morris.js)

------
lsiebert
So suggestions are great, but maybe you could say why you like your
suggestion.

------
skram
I have had good luck getting up and running using HighCharts.

------
dancryer
Google has a charts API also, which is easy to use.

~~~
dancryer
[https://developers.google.com/chart/](https://developers.google.com/chart/)

------
kyrre
I'd use dc.js, nvd3 or just d3.js

------
antonio-R
ChartJS Kendo UI data Vizz

------
rocLv
highcharts.com

